

Atlassian - helping large companies compete with open source - marketer
http://hoisie.com/post/atlassian__the_next_billion_dollar_software_company

======
cstejerean
"Atlassian is changing the game. They [big companies] can just acquire all the
benefits of open source, the community collaboration and transparency, by
using Atlassian."

The whole article can be summarized by the above quote. Is this guy on
Atlassian's payroll?

